# Zygonisia Roquebrune



## PHRAG (Mar 25, 2007)

Zygonisia Roquebrune (Zygopetalum 'Artur Elle' x Acacallis cyanea)

This is the first time I have bloomed this. I think this cross comes from Terry Root at the Orchid Zone. I bought this one in bloom a few months ago, and the second blooming is much darker with less broken color on the petals. Maybe this is a result of my warm growing temperatures, I don't know. It has four blooms on this spike and a second spike coming on.

Here is the first blooming.


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 26, 2007)

hmm. I thought cooler temps were better for color....? 

In any event, good job! This blooming is much much better - color and shape and substance (it seems in the photo anyway).


----------



## gonewild (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it fragrant?


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 26, 2007)

It is very lightly fragrant. I can barely smell a sweet floral fragrance.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 26, 2007)

My Acacallis cyanea is blooming right now too. I am very tempted to make my very first cross with these two plants. I also bought a nice 'Artur Elle' from Orchids of Los Osos so maybe someday I can make some more Zyogonisia Roquebrune.





This is my Acacallis cyanea. 

Lance, would you be so kind as to post your photo of Zygopetalum 'Artur Elle' from the Orchids of Los Osos website?


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 26, 2007)

Very beautiful! Love the cyanea too!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 26, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Lance, would you be so kind as to post your photo of Zygopetalum 'Artur Elle' from the Orchids of Los Osos website?



John, here is the Zygo. Arthur Elle you asked for from Orchids of Los Osos.
You can see some of the other Zygo hybrids at Orchids of Los Osos in the store Zygopetalum category.


----------



## Marco (Mar 26, 2007)

that Acacallis cyanea is awesome!


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 27, 2007)

So what do you breeder-types think about crossing these plants? I mean, I realize my Artur Elle may look different from the one above, but I just don't see how the two crossed could produce something like the Roquebrune. I have much to learn about breeding.


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 27, 2007)

Zygonisia Roquebrune has also been backcrossed with Acacallis cyanea, and the result is Zygonisia Murasakikomachi. I can't find a good photo of this cross.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 27, 2007)

the color is so much nicer!! Stunning!!


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 27, 2007)

I like the Arthur Elle very much, I have one which has not bloomed yet, but I like the Zygonisia Roquebrune even better. I have a Louisendorf 'Rhein Clown' just about ready to show color on 3 buds.

I have not been growing zygo's very long so I'm not sure if my growing conditions will keep them going. They get lots of light but I wonder if it is too warm for them. Do you put yours outside in the summer?


----------



## PHRAG (Mar 27, 2007)

I am growing mine under flourescents, inside my indoor greenhouse. 

My growing temps are 75-80 days and 65-70 nights. Humidity is high above 85% all day long. I have been watering once a week, growing in S/H.


----------

